# A pic of the Toggenburg buckling we have on loan



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2009)

I just had to share this pic w/ you guys, see if you love the hairdo on this guy as much as we do.





His name is Argos, we 'loaned' our Ob buck to a friend and she 'loaned' us this buckling to use on our Toggs.


----------



## jlbpooh (Oct 7, 2009)

He looks like he has the top of a human head sticking out of the top of his own. I wonder if a princess kissed him if he would turn into a prince, lol.


----------



## mully (Oct 7, 2009)

His head looks like my uncle Lou  .... I wish he was alive as I would send it to him for a laugh. Maybe we can be reincarnated as a goat ...because that is Lou's head


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2009)

It looks like he got a perm! Or is wearing a hair piece to woo the ladies!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll bet your girls will fall head over heels with this handsome guy.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 8, 2009)

That is adorable!!!!


----------

